# Just signed up for some $20 grass cuts on Craigslist



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

Hoping I can get 4 or 5 per day done to make some good money. Just got my equipment all set up ready to go in time for grass season.















The trimmer and blower are in the trunk but I don't use them anyway.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I got mine ready today as well lol


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

*Forgot to post my setup pic*

Here it is lol


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Lmfao this has to stop u guys are clowns


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike, I had your same setup last year. I upgraded for this year.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

****, I'm still fixing all my stuff, haven't even had time to strap it to the trunk!


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Back seat for copper?


----------

